# Went back to my stock tune for a few days...



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Had no idea what a dog these cars are! I couldn't stand it. Like 6-7 PSI of boost at WOT.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Had no idea what a dog these cars are! I couldn't stand it. Like 6-7 PSI of boost at WOT.


Only 6-7 psi boost??? I thought it was 15.

How long did you drive the car stock when you bought it?

But, I guess that's why we're tuned.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> How long did you drive the car stock when you bought it?


Honestly not sure, few months I think.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Honestly not sure, few months I think.


Gotcha. My car was stock for the first 2 years I owned it. I couldn't imagine going back though.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I think I've seen mine higher then 15. Been a few months since I've used the torque. 

I don't really see any power increase..just a more touchy throttle.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Stock boost should be as high as 16psi.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Stock boost should be as high as 16psi.


My boost gauge didn't even come close to that. I wonder if tapping it off the throttle body spacer isn't as accurate...


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> My boost gauge didn't even come close to that. I wonder if tapping it off the throttle body spacer isn't as accurate...


My boost gauge is tapped into the throttle body spacer and mine is accurate. Are you leaking boost?

My mechanical boost guage matches the manifold pressure measured by the MAP sensor.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> My boost gauge is tapped into the throttle body spacer and mine is accurate. Are you leaking boost?
> 
> My mechanical boost guage matches the manifold pressure measured by the MAP sensor.


Wait what, no way! at WOT my logs say 35PSI for the MAP, boost gauge is like 20 or so. There is no way I am feeding 35PSI into the engine.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Wait what, no way! at WOT my logs say 35PSI for the MAP, boost gauge is like 20 or so. There is no way I am feeding 35PSI into the engine.


The MAP read absolute pressure.
The boost guage reads guage pressure.
It's the same thing. The 0 point is just measured from a different spot.

35 PSIA (Pounds Per Square Inch Absolute). 35 PSIA - 14.7PSI (Atmospheric Pressure) = 20.3 PSI Boost (Guage Pressure)

Sound about right?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> The MAP read absolute pressure.
> The boost guage reads guage pressure.
> It's the same thing. The 0 point is just measured from a different spot.
> 
> ...


Oh, well yes, right.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Oh, well yes, right.


That's how you can check the accuracy of you boost guage.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> That's how you can check the accuracy of you boost guage.


It reads about 2PSI under, because when car is off it's usually -1PSI. Close though.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> It reads about 2PSI under, because when car is off it's usually -1PSI. Close though.


What kind of boost guage do you have?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> What kind of boost guage do you have?


ebay special


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> ebay special


Gotcha


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

I have a 20psi autometer and it will bury the gauge at WOT.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> My boost gauge didn't even come close to that. I wonder if tapping it off the throttle body spacer isn't as accurate...


Mine works really well. I have a DDM Works spacer with the boost gauge and the fix kit attached with no issues.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Mine works really well. I have a DDM Works spacer with the boost gauge and the fix kit attached with no issues.


How much vacuum at idle? I see anywhere from -21 to -18.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Depending on if its warm I see about -17-18 drops to -21 during braking.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> How much vacuum at idle? I see anywhere from -21 to -18.


I'll look later when I go to the library.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

What kind of gas do you use? I would put a minimum of 89 octane in it Definitely runs better on 91/93 octane Esp. in Texas where it is so warm


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

93


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Patman said:


> What kind of gas do you use? I would put a minimum of 89 octane in it Definitely runs better on 91/93 octane Esp. in Texas where it is so warm


Where are you from?


----------

